
FailCon teaches entrepreneurs to flop to the top - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/10/26/BUFJ1G1P5B.DTL
======
jdavid
Any other hackers go to Failcon?

